# P89 or P95



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

So after a solid month of hitting the books and the web, I've decided to splurge for the 89 or 95. Does anyone know their major similarities and differences beside the obvious. Accuracy, reliability, trigger pull? Which would you recommend?


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a P89-DC that is as tough as nails no experience with the P 95.:smt1099


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have the P95 that has been 100%. It is one of the earlier ones purchased shortly after they came out. No experience with the P89, but I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Ruger*

When my brother became a cop,he asked me what the cheapest dependable 9mm he could buy I told him A Ruger P-89( Pre 95 days).He bought one & for 6 years he qualified highest in a 15 man department. .He traded for a H&K USP 40 and dropped to the middle of the pack. He then bought a Glock 27 and barely qualified. He gave me the Glock . I promptly sold it. I"m keeping my Ruger P-95 DC. JBR


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

revolvers&w said:


> I have a P89-DC that is as tough as nails no experience with the P 95.:smt1099


Same here.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Another P-89 fan here. I've handled but never fired a P95. My feelings are like greenjeans that you can't go wrong with either of them. I suspect the P-95 might be a bit easier to find since it is still in production.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Which one is the .40 I'm thinking P90? I cant ever remember the numbers. Thats what I had. It is one of the best shooting guns I have ever owned. And may actually be better than my M&P. I used it to qualify for my CCP. I had tighter groupings than the people that were using .22 target pistols. I ended up selling it because I didnt researcha good holster and need something to conceal. I bought a glock 30sf and kicked myself everyday for selling the Ruger. But I paid $300 for it with 5 mags, a uncle mike's holster that holds the extra magazine and 300 rounds of ammo. Had a guy offer me $500 without the ammo.

I love my M&P but I would buy one like it again. I even offered to buy it back for what the guy bought i for but he doesnt want to sell it.


----------



## JMD (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a KP89-DC that is rugged and reliable, typically Ruger. The only experience that I have had with a P-95 is that I handled one at a local gun store. 

The primary difference between the two is that the P-95 has a polymer grip frame and a 3.90" barrel. In contrast the P-89 has an aluminum grip frame and a 4.50" barrel. 

As the others have said, you really can’t go wrong with either the P-89 or the P-95.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Both are good guns, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I know a friend with teh 95 and he is happy and can shot the black out of a target with it. Imagine the 89 is a fine handgun too. They are relatively inexpensive and tough as nails.

RCG


----------

